# pm'S



## MR TEE (Dec 19, 2012)

wHY CANT i SENT pmS?

gOT SOMEBODY ON HERE i NEED TO SPEAK TOO!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

first rule of fight club is...read the rules......


----------



## MR TEE (Dec 19, 2012)

hELPFUL GEEZARS ROUND HEAR ARENT YOU!!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

As a new member you have not meet the number of posts to be able to send PM's unsure of the no though it will be listed in the rules section.

Phil


----------

